# Freezing Bread Pudding



## debodun (Apr 15, 2018)

I made a 9 x 13 glass baking dish of bread pudding for church coffee fellowship, but services were cancelled because of an ice storm. I looked online for ways to freeze BP, but they involve methods (removing it from the baking dish and placing in freezer bags) and items I don't have available. I don't want to discombobulate it by scooping it out into a freezer bag - it would spoil its looks. What I have - limited freezer space and aluminum foil. I really want to know if I can just put a sheet of foil over it and freeze it in the glass dish? It will be in the freezer for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 15, 2018)

Debodun, do you have any large bread rolls bags  it could fit into. I find the foil never really gives a tight seal on a glass dish but you could seal with foil and pop it into something else.

Looks delish by the way.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Debodun, do you have any large bread rolls bags  it could fit into.



Nope.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

That’s a lovely bread pudding Debodun. 
If you don’t want to break it apart, what I would do is , an overkill on plastic wrap. Triple wrap it up so it is sealed really well then put it in a spare grocery bag or two. For only two days it should stay safe from freezer burn and keep its original shape, ready to serve when dethawed. 
Good luck and have a nice day.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> For only two days it should stay safe from freezer burn and keep its original shape, ready to serve when dethawed.



Two days? I think more like 2 weeks. The coffee fellowship organizer said she wanted it for the April 29th service.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> Two days? I think more like 2 weeks. The coffee fellowship organizer said she wanted it for the April 29th service.


My mistake. If you wrap it up well, I think it could safely last for two weeks.
.......
My pleasure!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 15, 2018)

Straight from Google!  Another post said to leave it in the dish you plan on baking the pudding in and do the same as below.

Simply double wrap the *unbaked bread pudding* and place it in a freezer bag. Seal and label the bag, then place in the freezer for later. When ready, bake from *frozen* allowing some extra time to the usual baking period. To *freeze cooked bread pudding*, double wrap the *bread pudding* in plastic wrap.

Hope this helps!


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Straight from Google!  Another post said to leave it in the dish you plan on baking the pudding in and do the same as below.
> 
> Simply double wrap the *unbaked bread pudding* and place it in a freezer bag. Seal and label the bag, then place in the freezer for later. When ready, bake from *frozen* allowing some extra time to the usual baking period. To *freeze cooked bread pudding*, double wrap the *bread pudding* in plastic wrap.
> 
> Hope this helps!



It's already cooked.

BTW - this isn't he first time I've prepared food for a function that was cancelled on short notice. However, the other instances were things I could eat in a day or two (like salad) or would keep easily (like cookies). When am I going to learn that when I fix food to share, the event will be postponed?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Buy big freezer bags!
Simple!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2018)

Several people have tried to help you, debodun.  Suggest you do your own googling to try to find a solution.

AND don't fix anymore food for events. Take soft drinks (although I recall a thread where you also complained about that). Maybe take plates, utensils, napkins, or a box or cookies or crackers.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> It's already cooked.
> 
> BTW - this isn't he first time I've prepared food for a function that was cancelled on short notice. However, the other instances were things I could eat in a day or two (like salad) or would keep easily (like cookies). *When am I going to learn that when I fix food to share, the event will be postponed*?



I guess the solution would be to stop fixing food to share and offer to supply paper plates, cups or napkins.....  You can keep those for years.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2018)

jujube said:


> I guess the solution would be to stop fixing food to share and offer to supply paper plates, cups or napkins.....  You can keep those for years.



Bingo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2018)

I would eat it!

I'm afraid that the pudding portion will curdle or break when you freeze and thaw it. 

It will still be safe to eat but I think the pudding portion will have a weepy watery texture.

I guess you won't know for sure unless you give it a try.

Good luck!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 15, 2018)

Just a suggestion Debodun. For next time bake something ahead of time that you know freezes well and don't take it out until you are sure the event takes place.

Always nice to have a little something in the freezer anyway....just in case.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Yep! I’ve gotta agree with these last posts. While you ‘can’ freeze this dish, why bother?  It’s a dish that’s made to be eaten fresh and while it ‘will’ freeze, it’s not going to have the same  consistency when reheated. If you use a microwave it will be on the mushy side and if you use a conventional oven, the outside will be crunchy. 

Why not either make something else that freezes well or make something quick like quick breads or sweet breads. Even muffins. They take approximately 1/2 an hour to prepare and about 50 minutes to an hour to bake. Muffins approximately 25 minutes. They would smell and taste amazing. They might even still be warm when served. If they cancel just freeze it. All sweet / quick breads / muffins freeze well.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 21, 2018)

Hmmmm, you can always go to the store on the way there and buy something.  No fuss or bother and you know the thing is still on and not cancelled.


----------

